# cpt 36000-When is it proper



## lwertman (Mar 28, 2012)

When is it proper to code cpt 36000 I know you dont code tko iv access but I have seen 36000 coded when IV inserted for ambulance ride? Any help would be appreicated


----------



## hsmith67 (Apr 2, 2012)

*36000*

What I can tell you is that I bill it for IV infusion therapy (hydration, therapeutic, and chemo-therapeutic). However, Medicare bundled this code with the infusion codes as included/incidental to the infusion codes effective 1/1/12. I continue to bill it for infusion to all other carriers. Don't think that answered your question, but maybe helped a little.

Hunter Smith, CPC


----------

